# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Какая из этих видеокарт лучше и последнего поколения?

## evgeniy28

Какая из этих видеокарт лучше и последнего поколения? Цена их устраивает.
Видеокарта Club 3D ATi Radeon HD6770 CGAX-67724I
Видеокарта Gigabyte GV-N440TC-1GI GT 440
Видеокарта SAPPHIRE ATi Radeon HD5750 (11164-11-20G)
Видеокарта SAPPHIRE ATi Radeon HD5670 (11168-06-20R)

----------


## старрой

Однозначно
*Видеокарта Club 3D ATi Radeon HD6770 CGAX-67724I*
:)

----------

